# Dyno Help!



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

I just done my first runs on this dyno, and lets say my Dad LOVES it!!!
Its a Fantom Flywheel dyno and i have questions.

I ran my slighty new Reedy Spec 19T Quad Mag on it and i got:
Max Power @ RPM = 123.65 Watts at 10,676
Max RPM @ Sec. = 18,134 at 2.70 sec.
Max Toruque = 1.858
Max Eff. @ RPM = 13% at 13,713

What does this all mean???
The Power looks good, but do you want it at higher or lower RPM???
RPM also looks good, but should i come in later???
Is that the right amount of torque???
What does Eff. mean??? Do you want high or low Eff.??? What RPM should that be???

Basically anything and reading and understanding the results from a Fantom Flywheel Dyno would be nice!!!

Thanks
Blake S.


----------



## jlfx car audio (Nov 11, 2007)

the higher the better on everything especialy on power and eff (eff% relation to Volts and AMPS versus watts ) lets say you have 5v @ 20 amps of draw but if you are only gettin 50watts of power your motor is not very eff and the best with this volt amp would be 100watts .
not sure if the watts on the dyno mean the same thing but i do know EFF is figured by : amps x volts input gives output in watts and the difference is the effenciy 
100% being godly perfect
0% being no output
i have only dynoed stock motors on a alluminum flywheel
and their usualy 50-77% at best never ran a 19t on one before


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

I dynoed a OLD Assocaited 19T and Eff. was at 89%, but a used Reedy Quad Mag, and Co2 Pro was only 12-16% Eff. Is that not good???
Whats the number your looking for with a 27T and 19T???


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I think you are reading the data incorrectly on the 19T quad mag.

There is no way the max efficiency could only be 13% with a max power output of 123 watts. If max Eff was at 13,713 RPM it would have to be lower at the 10,676 RPM where max power came out (because Eff was at the max somewhere other than at max power!). But for the sake of argument, lets say you had the same Eff at max power. If you got out 123 watts, that mean with 13% Eff, the input to the motor would have been 946 watts (123/.13). Since the Fantom feeds the motor a constant 5V, that would have meant an amp draw of 189 amps (946/5) at 10,676 RPM. That is pretty much impossible for a 19T motor (and probably most others).

If you don't understand the calculations, read up on power and efficiency as it relates to electric motors.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 12, 2006)

I wish i had bought a Fantom instead of the Robitronic. I can't get service and all i have now is a paper weight.


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

Rippin said:


> I wish i had bought a Fantom instead of the Robitronic. I can't get service and all i have now is a paper weight.


or a good size boat anchor..lol


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

wait a minute said:


> or a good size boat anchor..lol


It's too small for a boat anchor.

... Unless it is an RC boat


----------



## Rippin (Jan 12, 2006)

it didn't make me any faster anyway...


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

But that's a Reedy 19T now a Chameleon or Epic based motor. The numbers are in the realm of what Yoks were producing, just have to gear them up about 3 teeth. If I remember right the Epic C2 were in the 135 to 148 range, but eff was in the 35% at 20,000 rpm if memory serves me right.


----------

